# My Newest Sketch, Please Critique



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So i was sketching away in Audio Class today. I didn't have any pictures to use as referance so I'm sure there are MANY things wrong. I want lots of Critiques! Come on GSD people lemme have it! don't try and be nice. I don't like his eyes for one but I need soemone else to tell me why I don't like the eyes lol.










DO not repost this anywhere


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe this will help you figure out what's wrong with the eyes...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

big help thank you!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice sketch


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I had the shape of the eyes all wrong


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I think your eyebrows might have been a bit off too... but glad that helps


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is how the refined sketch is comming along.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Don't forget these:


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

The eyes look a bit close set to me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you for the sitting pictures of a certain Mouse, Xeph. The anatomy of a sit is difficult to remember.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Xeph where did you get your "in training" vest??? Keechak your sketch is coming along nicely.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I got it at an online store. Activedogs.com. The "in training" has since been removed ^_^


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Figures. But thanks for the info. keechak waiting for the nest sketch revision


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think the eyes are a bit too small and too close together. Otherwise it looks good! Hmm..head is a little on the small side compared to body.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

From the neck down it is PERFECT GSD. I especially love how you did the chest and tail and paws

as for the eyes, a lil too husky-ish and a little too clear cut as for as shape. something rounder and softer and placed farther apart would look amazing 

also, the lines under the eyes, I think maybe making those look less aparent would also help, it makes it look kind of like he has a marking/spot around his eye to me 

the ears are perfect, same with the snout 

I would like to see the tongue rounded off instead of squared off 

but overall, wonderful sketch  and good lookin gsd


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok here is an update I got the front legs and back redrawn. I made the eyes slightly farther apart and I lightened the definition lines on the face.










Do you like the tail in this pic better or the one in the original sketch? (i've been messing around with the rear end with my tablet.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Original tail plz, k thx


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Original tail plz, k thx


LOL that just made me giggle. mostly the "plz, k thx" bit


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

here too original tail


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

When I say the "in training" has since been removed, I meant on Strauss' vest Dog_Shrink


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hows this look. SOrry for the big watermark. As a professional artist I have to be wary of people stealing my stuff, and the images in these threads activly show up on Google images.

Xeph please let me know if I made any color mistakes. NONE of the stuff in this image is permanent it's all changeable.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, what pattern are you going for? Bi color, saddled, sable?

One thing I can suggest is if you can, make the black a bit blacker, the dog seems more like a blue and tan currently, also, ideally a dog has a dark noticeably defined mask with (Hopefully) black ears

http://www.hellwiggshepherds.com/ty8mohead.jpg <--AWESOME


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

A couple more masks..

Hope on the left is a blanket pattern and mostly black mask.

Kaya on the right has a saddle pattern and what to me I guess a much more typical mask.


----------



## Mama2BellaGrace (Sep 25, 2009)

much better than anything I could ever do!
I think it's GREAT!

Each time you re do it, it looks more and more real.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think I'm going for a blanket Black and Tan. What does color do you think it looks like?

here are some changes.

I want to make this as good as I can I am not going for realism tho, just semi realism


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

That's looking pretty darn good.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think you got it Erin 

That mask is PERFECT!

Oh, could you make the toenails black, pwetty pwease?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sure I wasn't sure of the color I couldn't remember Strauss' nails


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy crow, that's fantastic! GREAT job Keechak, it looks amazing. Want to do one of Trent?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Holy crow, that's fantastic! GREAT job Keechak, it looks amazing. Want to do one of Trent?


I have to admit I'm not terriably good at trying to make a picture look like a specific dog. It's just whatever comes outa my head that I draw.

what "type" of GSD did I draw? It kinda reminds me of a mix between West german Show lines and American Show lines.

If anyone knows anyone who would like to buy this picture for use as a Kennel Logo or something let me know.


----------

